# How do I safely dispose of plants?



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

I dont really know, but what about burning?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Compost. 

Or bleach them.

Compost is an environmentally friendly way, though.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

snoz0r said:


> I dont really know, but what about burning?


I could do this but we aren't supposed to burn in the city and I am not sure if wet plants would burn. Thanks for the idea, though.



epicfish said:


> Compost.
> 
> Or bleach them.
> 
> Compost is an environmentally friendly way, though.


Composting! Duh, why didn't I think of that? I will do this, thanks, epicfish!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Compost.
> 
> Or bleach them.
> 
> Compost is an environmentally friendly way, though.


Lol i did this once and had Sunset Hygro growing out of the compost bin within a couple weeks.


----------



## Katydid (Apr 2, 2009)

You would want to dry the plants first before burning them. 

If you dont really want to get rid of them, get a pair or two of flag fish to clean up the algae, and put a puffer fish in another tank and feed it the snails.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Aren't flag fish monsters? I would hate to buy a giant fish for a 20 gallon.

It sounds like bleach might be safer if you had sunset growing out of the compost bin, legomanic


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

No they don't get too big, but they are terrors if they pair up and spawn. They're worse than some cichlids IME.

Yeah, after that, I usually dry and freeze any leftover Sunset I have


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You are right on the fish. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flagfish Not what I was thinking of. I wonder if anyone would want algae covered plants in the S&S? :hihi:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Another mans trash is another mans treasure  it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## jim lockhart (Apr 26, 2007)

Compost it . Keep the pile covered during the wet season, cuz some or our aquatic plants are really weedy. When it is all dried out, use it as part of your soil for house plants etc.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

It could grow in a compost pile, and supposedly a bird could pick up pieces of it and carry it to a body of water somewhere.

The USDA that regulates invasive plants says the only safe way to dispose of any plant is to freeze it. That prevents any form of regrowth or propagation.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like I should start eating frozen food, then. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

Nuke it in the microwave and then compost.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just toss them in the backyard. The next time you mow they get mulched with the grass and leaves.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

hmm ive never had any trouble getting rid of plants. i just throw them in a old grocery bag or something and they dry out and get real crusty and dry then i just tie the bag up and throw them in the trash.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so conflicted! Too many great ideas.


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 17, 2009)

put it up on S&S and RAOK them! I'm sure some people can easily take care of the algae. I feed my small trimmings to my 3 turtles (red-ear sliders that are about 10 inches each!). Maybe you can ground them up and feed it to the fish?


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

I toss my trimmings in a bucket, they dry out in a week or so then I put them in the trash. I doubt plants will make it from your trash to any rivers or lakes


----------

